

Dial-up modem handshake breakdown - dtjohnnymonkey
http://everythinginthesky.com/post/41872737134/a-dial-up-modem-handshake-broken-down

======
ColinWright
Here's the submission of the actual item, along with extensive discussion and
reminiscing:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5140135>

